# Rfc enquiry address



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have the email address for efc so that I can contact them to see where I am on the private list and also does anyone know if the list is moving at all


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have the email address hun,I'd just ring them though,that's wat I did and they where always able to give me a rough idea of when to expect my offer letter to go in for drugs etc,they were pretty much spot on too!!just ring the main number and ask to be put thru to the fertility department!!

Jenna xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

they don't have the email address anymore, just ring 02890 635888 and it gives you the options - i think its number 4 (guessing!).


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks wee Emma and Jen x sending u bubbles for luck


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

would give you some bubbles back but you have 700    don't wanna spoil a good number like that.


----------

